# Edwards quality?



## OlisDead (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi guys,

I've found an Edwards Horizon I'd like to buy from Japan but never tried any Edwards. So can you tell me about the quality? Compared to ESP standards ou other brands?

I found some information on forums but I'd like to read more about it from first hand users.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## starkill (Feb 6, 2016)

Edwards guitars have really great quality, I had several of them.
They're basically rebranded ESP's, quality wise.
Better than E-II models for sure. And they price is also better than the E-II models.


----------



## WolleK (Feb 6, 2016)

Great quality. Had a LP and still have a Explorer. No flaws. Something between LTD deluxe and old ESP Standart. Body/neck made in China, all build together in Japan.


----------



## RiffRaff (Feb 6, 2016)

I think they are quite literally built in the same factory as the ESP standard (E-II) line. 
I use to have one of their Black Beauty LP copies. Was the best 6 string I ever had. I sold it about 7 years ago and I sure do miss it. Excellent, excellent guitars!


----------



## GraemeH (Feb 6, 2016)

I have two, an Edwards E-SN Snapper and an Edwards E-CY-165.

http://i.imgur.com/mzwMdgX.jpg

The quality as far as the "instrinsic build" quality (solidity and attention to detail on the neck and frets etc.) they're on par with my Ibanez Prestige. In terms of "pretty quality" (binding, inlays, tops) the Edwards are better. The Edwards' will come with brand pickups (Duncan) which you usually don't get in that price range elsewhere.

Even after £100 shipping and a percentage charge for customs duty I still consider them the best bang for buck I've found.


----------



## mbardu (Feb 6, 2016)

They are not made in the same facility as the E-ii. 
They are cnc-ed and rough built in China (according to latest news) and finished in Japan. 

That said quality is right up there. 
Sometimes Ltd deluxe level, sometimes difficult to distinguish from the old esp standard. 

Just note that most of the guitars with fancy maple tops are actually plain maple tops with a small figured veneer. No problem with that, and other builders do it too, but good to know. The finish won't be as deep or 3d, but still amazing 99 times out of 100.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 6, 2016)

mbardu said:


> They are not made in the same facility as the E-ii.
> They are cnc-ed and rough built in China (according to latest news) and finished in Japan.
> 
> That said quality is right up there.
> ...



From what I've read production of the Edwards guitars has been moved entirely back to Japan.

You are correct on the tops, but the E-IIs are the exact same thing as far as a plain top with a veneer. The number of guitars under $1500 that have a top that's not a veneer are few and far between (I can't think of any off the top of my head).

Quality on the Edwards I've had has been excellent.


----------



## mbardu (Feb 6, 2016)

technomancer said:


> From what I've read production of the Edwards guitars has been moved entirely back to Japan.
> 
> You are correct on the tops, but the E-IIs are the exact same thing as far as a plain top with a veneer. The number of guitars under $1500 that have a top that's not a veneer are few and far between (I can't think of any off the top of my head).
> 
> Quality on the Edwards I've had has been excellent.



Interesting. 
If they're back to mij then they're even more of an amazing bargain! 

I didn't know for the e-ii tops... The old standards had real tops if I recall. And they said the e-iis would be the equivalents... That would be cheap for them. 

Guitars that come with real tops under 1500, Carvin /kiesel comes to mind. Other discussion though.


----------



## OlisDead (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks for the information guys!

I've read a lot of good things about Edwards but it's always difficult to know where it's built. I've read everything China, Korea, Japan, whatever. If they're built in Japan, I can expect good quality for sure!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 6, 2016)

mbardu said:


> I didn't know for the e-ii tops... The old standards had real tops if I recall. And they said the e-iis would be the equivalents... That would be cheap for them.



Nope. ESP Standard Series stuff either always had veneers + maple caps or used veneer/caps later on (oldest reference to this I've seen is back in 2007). The Custom/Original/USA stuff are the only ones that feature true maple tops.


----------



## MajorTom (Feb 6, 2016)

I personally don't like them, but then I'm very old school and a traditionalist, I'm firmly in the camp that believes if you want a Les Paul you buy a Gibson, if you want a Stratocaster or a Telecaster you buy a Fender, if you want a JEM you buy an Ibenaz. I don't see the point in buying another manufacturer or companies version of a guitar that was designed and made famous buy another compny and manufacturer, I personally don't see it as any different to buying a copy like a Chibson.

I apologise if my views upset and offend anybody.


----------



## ShredFever (Feb 6, 2016)

MajorTom said:


> I personally don't like them, but then I'm very old school and a traditionalist, I'm firmly in the camp that believes if you want a Les Paul you buy a Gibson, if you want a Stratocaster or a Telecaster, if you want a JEM you buy an Ibenaz. I don't see the point in buying another manufacturer or companies version of a guitar that was designed and made famous buy another compny and manufacturer, I personally don't see it as any different to buying a copy like a Chibson.
> 
> I apologise if my views upset and offend anybody.



He's talking about a Horizon, which is made by ESP...the same company that makes Edwards, so your analogy is pretty off base. If anything, it'd be more akin to buying an Epiphone instead of a Gibson; except dollar for dollar, Edwards build and component quality is IMO closer to ESP's, than Epiphone is to Gibson's. Sure, Edwards makes LP clones as well, but that seems like a different conversation. 

As to OP's question; I've owned ESP's and Edwards. Both are nice. The one place I did see a visible difference was in the neck and body binding. The binding on my Edwards was much more plastic like and cheaper looking than on any ESP I've owned. Good playing and sounding guitars though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 6, 2016)

MajorTom said:


> I personally don't see it as any different to buying a copy like a Chibson.



1) Gibson Les Pauls can be expensive, especially Customs. A used Edwards Les Paul Standard or Custom clone can run you around $500 - $800 if you're lucky. QUITE a bit cheaper than $1500 - $2000 for a Standard or $2000 - $3000 for a Custom. If you wanted a Gibson LPM/LPJ or a Studio or something, then I see your point, but if you're like me and want something like a Goldtop, Standard, or Custom, Edwards is a very viable alternative. 

2) Gibson's hit-or-miss QC can be a factor for most people.

3) It's nothing like a Chibson. Chibsons are tried to be made as close to a Gibson as feasibly possible with such little quality and QC, with the intent of fooling people. Edwards are Japanese made with better materials and SIGNIFICANTLY better QC. They're meant to look like the real thing, but aren't meant to deceive the buyer. If you think this is anything like buying a Chibson, I'm sorry, but you're delusional.


----------



## Spectre 1 (Feb 6, 2016)

If I want a real Les Paul I will buy a Navigator, until then an Edwards will suffice.


----------



## Tuned (Feb 7, 2016)

I play an Edwards E-CY-115D which is like the ESP KH-2 reversed with Seymour Duncans, an ESP Std. Eclipse I and a EBMM JP7 unloaded. Also on stage. Soundwise, they are totally different guitars. Quality wise, there's no difference between the ESP Std. and the Edwards that I can see. Frankly, I only mention the EBMM JP7 to tell this blaspemy: both japs are made better. That is, the JP7 is done well, but if it wore a different brand name you'd say it was halfstep lower than the two others. 
The bridge of the Edwards is a made in Germany OFR, which is not to be seen on many brands in this price tier, yours will probably be one too, as the Gotoh tuners. I have seen FR 1000 series on more expensive Edwards though (the 165 model), it was all decorated and had pearl wine inlays but had a cheaper trem, go figure.
Production-wise, the Edwards and Standards were made on the same line, then the Edwards were chopped in China and assembled-finished in Japan, now the production is back in Japan.


----------



## laxu (Feb 7, 2016)

MajorTom said:


> I personally don't like them, but then I'm very old school and a traditionalist, I'm firmly in the camp that believes if you want a Les Paul you buy a Gibson, if you want a Stratocaster or a Telecaster you buy a Fender, if you want a JEM you buy an Ibenaz. I don't see the point in buying another manufacturer or companies version of a guitar that was designed and made famous buy another compny and manufacturer, I personally don't see it as any different to buying a copy like a Chibson.
> 
> I apologise if my views upset and offend anybody.



So where do you stand on G&L guitars then?


----------



## narad (Feb 7, 2016)

MajorTom said:


> I personally don't like them, but then I'm very old school and a traditionalist, I'm firmly in the camp that believes if you want a Les Paul you buy a Gibson, if you want a Stratocaster or a Telecaster you buy a Fender, if you want a JEM you buy an Ibenaz. I don't see the point in buying another manufacturer or companies version of a guitar that was designed and made famous buy another compny and manufacturer, I personally don't see it as any different to buying a copy like a Chibson.
> 
> I apologise if my views upset and offend anybody.



It's just funny anyone can hold that view when a company like Gibson has built Les Pauls in dozens of different ways over the years (hundreds if you care about finer points). And all the people who built the originals are dead. And they build at a different factory, using different species of woods, and different chemicals. i.e., what's more '59 Les Paul - a pancake style 80s LP or a Navigator? 

If Navigator bought the licensing rights to Gibson and started putting Gibson on their headstocks, do they magically become the Les Paul you want to buy? And the guitars made at the current Gibson factory that is no longer called Gibson - then they're no different to buying a copy like a Chibson? When you go by name and not substance, a lot of conundrums start popping up.


----------



## katsusand (Feb 8, 2016)

I owned ED's LesPaul.... but sound bad. And neck was too weak.
I think using a nato or lauan something.


Oh I forgot. Japanese guys saying "Ed-warosu"(_warosu_ is lol slang in Japan&#12288;ã¯ã.ã¹ã®è±èªã»è±è¨³ - è±åè¾å¸ã»åè±è¾å¸ Weblioè¾æ¸) 
"Chinese rubbish" 
"Don't buy Edwards. Buy secondhand ESP or prestige Ibbys"

Other edwards are not so bad. but they have huge individual difference.
If you thinking to buy Les Pauls, I prefer Tokai or FGN. they're awesome sound and quality.

P.S.


Tuned said:


> The bridge of the Edwards is a made in Germany OFR,


Current Edwards is equipped FRT-1000 series.(But old ones are German OFR. That's true)


----------



## OlisDead (Feb 8, 2016)

I didn't think I'd start another Gibson QC/Les Paul debate with a question on an Horizon 

Well, it seems that most of people are pretty happy with the quality of their Edwards, I think I'm gonna order the one I saw!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## canuck brian (Feb 8, 2016)

MajorTom said:


> I personally don't like them, but then I'm very old school and a traditionalist, I'm firmly in the camp that believes if you want a Les Paul you buy a Gibson, if you want a Stratocaster or a Telecaster you buy a Fender, if you want a JEM you buy an Ibenaz. I don't see the point in buying another manufacturer or companies version of a guitar that was designed and made famous buy another compny and manufacturer, I personally don't see it as any different to buying a copy like a Chibson.
> 
> I apologise if my views upset and offend anybody.



The amount of companies that do Les Paul's better than Gibson can't really be counted. If you want garbage, keep buying the brand that doesn't bother to improve, innovate or even have decent quality control to the point that they're sometimes on par with Chinese made hack copies.

Dozens of other companies do strats far better than Fender - ie Suhr and Anderson. 


Nobody has really bothered to copy a JEM. 

Do you apply this logic to the rest of your life (ie - only buy the original maker because everything else is a rip off?)?


Back on topic - I priced out the shipping/duty/exchange on an Edwards from Ikebe-Gakki and unfortunately it comes up on par with me buying an EII.


----------



## vilk (Feb 8, 2016)

At the moment I play an Eddy SG exclusively. It's better than any other guitar I've had or even played, though I'm sure I haven't had as many nice guitars as many users on here.

I didn't even plan on buying it. I was all about super-strats and modern and ERG and well the sort of stuff this site often gets very excited about, so when I picked the Edwards SG off the shelf and immediately played better than I ever have in my life, I said "well .... I've gotta buy it then"


----------



## jerm (Feb 8, 2016)

What years were they produced in China? Always loved the E-CY-165CTM....


----------



## max3000 (Feb 8, 2016)

I'd say.. anything from the past like, 10 years is china.


----------



## jeremyb (Feb 8, 2016)

I had a japanese edwards les paul, which was a brilliant guitar!


----------



## Josh Delikan (Feb 8, 2016)

Edwards guitars are astounding quality, especially taking their price into consideration. My (now heavily-customised) Explorer was originally an Edwards Explorer, one of their classic Gibson-style one, and it's every bit as solid as my ESP Eclipse-I CTM.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Feb 8, 2016)

Spectre 1 said:


> If I want a real Les Paul I will buy a Navigator, until then an Edwards will suffice.



It's sort of funny that the best Les Paul you can buy isn't Gibson - Navigators are ridiculously nice guitars.

On topic, Edwards are fantastic, even without the price factor. I wouldn't hesitate.


----------



## MajorTom (Feb 9, 2016)

laxu said:


> So where do you stand on G&L guitars then?



They are a bit funnuy in the sense that they are Leo's second attempt or go at the Telecaster and Stratocaster after he sold Fender to CBS and fulfilled his contractional obligations with CBS, plus they are different enough to stand on their own feet and not be called clones or copies, for a start they are made with diferent woods, their Stratocaster model is made of mahogany I believe instead of ash or alder, they have a two point trem, something which Fender actually copied from them. Then there is their Telecaster model there is quite a difference in shape not to mention features and materials between the G&L one and the Fender one.



canuck brian said:


> The amount of companies that do Les Paul's better than Gibson can't really be counted. If you want garbage, keep buying the brand that doesn't bother to improve, innovate or even have decent quality control to the point that they're sometimes on par with Chinese made hack copies.
> 
> Dozens of other companies do strats far better than Fender - ie Suhr and Anderson.
> 
> ...



There is not though, there is only one company who produces a carved maple top on a mohogany back in a single cut, that is call a Les Paul, everybody else is just riding on their innovation and success and they all call theirs something else, and makes them a little different to the point where if you placed a Les Paul next to a clone of it, you can easily spot the differences with the headstocks covered. None of the clones call their's a Les Paul, ESP call their clone the Navigator, Tokia call theirs the Love Rock, Mayback call theirs the Havanna, I can't remember what Edwards, Ibanez or Greco call theirs, but at the end of the day they are all clones all with subtle but prominent differences between the real ones, there is only one real Les Paul, and it has Gibson on the Headstock, hate on that as much as you want, but it is the truth, and if you contact every single company that makes a Les Paul clone, they will fall over themselves to point out all the differences between theirs and the real Les Paul, as is required by the Law Suit from the late 70's early 80's.


And the are copies of JEM's thousands of them in fact, just have a look on aliexpress the place is full of them.



canuck brian said:


> Do you apply this logic to the rest of your life (ie - only buy the original maker because everything else is a rip off?)?



Yes, buy right, buy once


----------



## Spicypickles (Feb 9, 2016)

Wow. 


You are exactly the type of person that will spend $30,000 more on a nearly identical car, just because of the badge that's on it.


If anyone here has a navigator and a few les pauls, lets see how many differences this guy can point out.


OT - I don't think I've ever heard anything bad about an Edwards lp, save a couple headstock breaks. But that is really due to the degree of the headstock tilt and careless turds.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 9, 2016)

*The off-topic debate about brand names is over now, let's get back on topic*


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 9, 2016)

Spicypickles said:


> OT - I don't think I've ever heard anything bad about an Edwards lp, save a couple headstock breaks. But that is really due to the degree of the headstock tilt and careless turds.



Wouldn't just put this on Edwards, either. I'd say any Gibson clone that tries to be too authentic and exclude a volute would be the victim of this. I mean, Gibson is infamous for their broken headstocks. 

Well... I WOULD put it on Edwards to include this flaw in the sake of being "traditional", but still... 

This is why we need more '70s Gibson clones. Maple neck, volute, etc etc.


----------



## Spicypickles (Feb 9, 2016)

Yea, I meant the gibby design. These are copies afterall.


Big +1 to the maple neck sentiment. Just played another LP studio the other day with a maple neck. So awesome.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 9, 2016)

Not too big on all-maple or all-mahogany guitars.

But when you have a mahogany body with a maple neck...


----------



## 1b4n3z (Feb 10, 2016)

Spicypickles said:


> .
> 
> 
> If anyone here has a navigator and a few les pauls, lets see how many differences this guy can point out.
> .



To me it's about getting the best guitar of certain style regardless of the brand. Who can even say who the original innovator was when it comes to simple design that's decades old - usually things improve by small increments over time. Is there a certain cutoff point after which a design is always 'new' and proprietary?

Anyway my Navigator LP ctm is definitely superior to my 68 reissue Gibson (same exact specs) and a much better deal too. Competition is good for the consumer - why would Gibson/Fender bother to improve without it?


----------



## narad (Feb 10, 2016)

jerm said:


> What years were they produced in China? Always loved the E-CY-165CTM....



The rough stuff is done in China but the finish/hardware/QC is done in Tokyo. It's almost always been this way, so there's no point in like "Oh, I need to avoid XXXX years because they were sub-par." They're pretty much all exploiting lower Chinese wages for the basic grunt work.


----------



## jerm (Feb 10, 2016)

narad said:


> The rough stuff is done in China but the finish/hardware/QC is done in Tokyo. It's almost always been this way, so there's no point in like "Oh, I need to avoid XXXX years because they were sub-par." They're pretty much all exploiting lower Chinese wages for the basic grunt work.


Good to hear, thanks Narad!


----------



## Vittra (Feb 12, 2016)

I got an Edwards from Japan in 2007 (pictured middle, E-RV-138) and I thought the build quality was excellent, haven't had any problems whatsoever with it.


----------



## yurokx89 (Feb 12, 2016)

From model to model, I had few. Think they like LTD Deluxe series.


----------



## Jinogalpa (Feb 12, 2016)

i think their quality varies more than on Standard ESPs.
have an Edwards "Die" Signature which is flawless, and sold my Edwards E-AL128 Alexi that had a big paint flaw.
but they are really good players for the money.


----------

